# Thermoplan Black&White 3 CTM1 cool - Need Help



## tonhan (Jun 22, 2017)

To all of my friend around the world,

Im have plan to buy Thermoplan Black&White 3 CTM1 cool machine from my friend but he lost of installation manual. I have some question:

1. In this version where is milk tray because Im not see the milk tray.

2. Can you give me copy of installation manual of Thermoplan Black&White 3 CTM1 cool ?

Im hope you can help me to answer my question.

Thank you

Machine like this


----------



## tonhan (Jun 22, 2017)

Please help me to find milk container because im confused where I put the milk. Thank you.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

tonhan said:


> Please help me to find milk container because im confused where I put the milk. Thank you.


am sure yours will be similar to one of the ones here

http://test.themapstones.com/uploads/5/8/4/6/5846635/united_coffee_black_and_white_ops_manual.pdf

or page 10 here

http://www.bentax.dk/media/brugermanual__BWone_CTM.pdf


----------



## tonhan (Jun 22, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> am sure yours will be similar to one of the ones here
> 
> http://test.themapstones.com/uploads/5/8/4/6/5846635/united_coffee_black_and_white_ops_manual.pdf
> 
> ...


Thank you *dfk41, *yes but im still confused where is the milk container in this machine. In manual Im not see the milk container position inside or outside. I need help. Thank you.


----------



## tonhan (Jun 22, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> am sure yours will be similar to one of the ones here
> 
> http://test.themapstones.com/uploads/5/8/4/6/5846635/united_coffee_black_and_white_ops_manual.pdf
> 
> ...


My machine like this


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

email the company?

E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## tonhan (Jun 22, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> email the company?
> 
> E-Mail: [email protected]


Thank you brother, I have email them and still waiting the answer. Thank you.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Thermoplan machines are meant to be purchased / leased with a maintenance contract included.....they are difficult machines to do DIY repairs & troubleshooting on.

I would advise against buying a used Thermoplan.

There are other superautomatics available which are easier to maintain/service/repair.


----------



## tonhan (Jun 22, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> Thermoplan machines are meant to be purchased / leased with a maintenance contract included.....they are difficult machines to do DIY repairs & troubleshooting on.
> 
> I would advise against buying a used Thermoplan.
> 
> There are other superautomatics available which are easier to maintain/service/repair.


Thank you for your recommendation


----------



## tonhan (Jun 22, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> email the company?
> 
> E-Mail: [email protected]


has been email them but still no reply


----------

